# Oxidized paint



## FloridaRust (Mar 12, 2014)

I seen on here some people use different compounds and such. But has anyone tried the Tr3 resin besides me? Im want to know how this stuff does on your builds and old rides. I got a clean result and a shiny surface but keep face planting into the side of the car cause its slick as snot when I lean up against it.


----------



## Duck (Mar 13, 2014)

FloridaRust said:


> I seen on here some people use different compounds and such. But has anyone tried the Tr3 resin besides me? Im want to know how this stuff does on your builds and old rides. I got a clean result and a shiny surface but keep face planting into the side of the car cause its slick as snot when I lean up against it.



 Safety first; Always protect your head by wearing a proper fitting helmet- (plus they're a great  place to display all those bus window-licker award stars/smiley face stickers)...


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't put stickers on my car its a classic 1965 Chevy Corvair Monza 110 lol


----------

